# We Need Help



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a residential drywall contractor from Eastern Ohio, near Wheeling, WV. I need to hire some full time hangers and finishers. You can be a sub or I can put you on payroll, witch ever you prefer.
I was hoping there were some guys from maybe the Pittsburgh, PA, Columbus or Cleveland, OH areas that are not happy in their current situation and wanted to make a move. We pay top dollar in our market. If you are interested private message or call me, my info is on my profile. Thanks


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

lnidrywall said:


> I'm a residential drywall contractor from Eastern Ohio, near Wheeling, WV. I need to hire some full time hangers and finishers. You can be a sub or I can put you on payroll, witch ever you prefer.
> I was hoping there were some guys from maybe the Pittsburgh, PA, Columbus or Cleveland, OH areas that are not happy in their current situation and wanted to make a move. We pay top dollar in our market. If you are interested private message or call me, my info is on my profile. Thanks


If you ever need a finisher in Canton, Akron or Cleveland area give me a call. 

Joe Tarney 
(330) 312 2553


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Joe, I could use a good finisher NOW! My work is throughout Northeast Ohio. Message me.


----------

